# Johnson's Baby Shampoo



## Zoey's Mom (Oct 21, 2006)

My daughter washes her Maltese with Johnson's Baby Shampoo "No More Tears". She said it is safe to use for the puppies. I've been using it to clean Zoey's face at night and it seems to be ok but I know it's made for human skin and not puppy skin. Is it ok to use or should I be using only dog shampoo on Zoey?

My Daughter's Maltese Jackson bathing with Zoey


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use it on Bella's face every now and then. I have bathed her with it all over before and it didn't seem to bother her skin but to me it feels like it dries out her coat a little bit. One children's shampoo I tried on her and really liked is Loreal Kids. I got the strawberry smoothie. I use that one about every other week and it's also tear free.


----------



## cr2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

> I use it on Bella's face every now and then. I have bathed her with it all over before and it didn't seem to bother her skin but to me it feels like it dries out her coat a little bit. One children's shampoo I tried on her and really liked is Loreal Kids. I got the strawberry smoothie. I use that one about every other week and it's also tear free.[/B]


I love tha little coat she has on. Where did you get it?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use Jason's kids shampoo on Lucy as a clarifying shampoo. I love the way it makes her hair feel but if I use it twice in a row, she mats up. I've heard good things about the Loreal kids shampoo, I'll have to try that one too! <strike>refuses to contemplate how many shampoos for the dogs I have in my shower</strike>


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I use Jason's kids shampoo on Lucy as a clarifying shampoo. I love the way it makes her hair feel but if I use it twice in a row, she mats up. I've heard good things about the Loreal kids shampoo, I'll have to try that one too! <strike>refuses to contemplate how many shampoos for the dogs I have in my shower</strike>[/B]



Stacy, you'll have to give us all the secrets of keeping a good coat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Baby shampoo is drying. It's fine to use on the face but I wouldn't use it on the
body. Always follow thru with a good conditioner no matter what shampoo you
use. Just my two cents.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277294
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I sell them on my site. The link is in my signature.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> My daughter washes her Maltese with Johnson's Baby Shampoo "No More Tears". She said it is safe to use for the puppies. I've been using it to clean Zoey's face at night and it seems to be ok but I know it's made for human skin and not puppy skin. Is it ok to use or should I be using only dog shampoo on Zoey?
> 
> My Daughter's Maltese Jackson bathing with Zoey
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOSH I have to ask, HOW BIG is Jackson? How small is Zoe? Jackson looks like he's 20 pounds or more. Zoe looks like she's 1 pound. SOOOO cute they are!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Oct 21, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOSH I have to ask, HOW BIG is Jackson? How small is Zoe? Jackson looks like he's 20 pounds or more. Zoe looks like she's 1 pound. SOOOO cute they are!

enJOY!
Melanie
[/QUOTE]

Zoey was about 1.5 lbs at the time and Jackson was about 8 lbs. This was her first bath from us back in June when she was only 9 weeks old. Jackson is now 9lbs and Zoey is maybe 4lbs. She's tiny.



My daughter only uses baby shampoo on Jackson so I'll just buy her some good dog shampoo and conditioner and tell her to only use the baby shampoo for daily face washes and once in a while fo a full body shampoo. If I buy it she'll use it. Thanks for the info.






> I use it on Bella's face every now and then. I have bathed her with it all over before and it didn't seem to bother her skin but to me it feels like it dries out her coat a little bit. One children's shampoo I tried on her and really liked is Loreal Kids. I got the strawberry smoothie. I use that one about every other week and it's also tear free.[/B]


I wanted to name Zoey "Bella", but my daughter liked Zoey better. I still call her Bella all the time and she answers to it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is drying so no, I don't use it. For the face I use a tearless, gentle dog shampoo (Absolutely natural's shampoo).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I use the puppy oatmeal shampoo and that is tearless too. The thing that bothers me is that Scooby licks the shampoo off his face area and I don't know if that is a good thing or not, could that make him sick? He is a little stinker like that so I just wash his face with water each day.


----------

